# Question - 545 or 745?



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

I am faced with a quandary that I'd like to get reader opinions on. I will be replacing my Acura TL this spring, and my favorite choices are the 545i and the 745i. Obviously these cars are somewhat different in their target market, but they both appeal to me. The 7 clearly is more friendly to backseat passengers and carries more golf bags  The 545 is a bit less expensive (though apparently they are dealin' on the 7) and its handling different - more immediate feedback, etc. Right now the $$ differential, list, between the 5 equipped as I'd like (~$65K) and the 745 is about 8 grand. With the better dealing prospects on the 7 that might shrink to $5K or so.

What do you all think? BTW, the status factor means less than nothing to me. Obviously, or I would not have gotten the Acura for the previous vehicle.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

Why not get a SUV if you need more space ? Oh cause you want a BMW (STATUS) 

by the way, why did you buy a acura instead of a honda ?


----------



## MaxBuck (Jan 30, 2005)

> Why not get a SUV if you need more space ? Oh cause you want a BMW (STATUS)


What in the world is wrong with you? Why this wiseacres response? BTW, I bought the Acura rather than Honda because they don't make a 260-HP Accord.

Clearly I want the 545 or 745 because of the driving experience. My wife has an SUV and loves it. I don't; much prefer the overall experience of an excellent sedan. I've also looked at the Acura RL, but it's a bit too tight in space and lacks a certain something that is hard for me to define. Both the 545 and 745 have it - I guess I'd call it "look forward to driving it."

I've also rejected the MB E500 and Audi A6 and A8 for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Cosm (Jan 15, 2005)

I am sorry to bombard your post but it pisses me off to think people think that driving a bmw has no status and say it so. I will withdraw my statements on your posts


----------



## MattS (Mar 5, 2004)

*I had the same choice ...*

I had the same choice back in June. I chose the 7. Here is why:

-got a greeat deal on the 7
-7 has more space, both passenger and storage
-I prefer the 7 aesthetics
-all the little gadgets in a 7

what I wish I had, that is in a 5
-HUD
-active steering

It came down to the 7 being a heck of a deal I could not pass up, which may be the situation with the '06 coming along, even though no major change aside from a few cosmetics.

Good luck and let us know your choice.

-Matt


----------



## neurom (Jan 16, 2005)

*Cupholders make the difference*

I have the same dilemma. I actually had a 2002 745 and just test drove a 545 sport last Friday (my 745 was a first year lemon and I traded it in eight months after a series of bad experiences). The 545 clearly has the better handling, but not by a whole lot and I wonder if the difference will shrink now that the 750 is coming out with a boosted engine, wider rear track, and improved idrive. They are certainly giving better deals on the 7, but I wonder if that will continue when the 750 comes out. Also, we do not know the answer to the question as to whether the 545 will also get the bigger engine and become the 550. It will probably mean a 0-60 time around 5.2-5.3 seconds. If this is the case, then the 5 would be the clear choice for me. One seemingly minor, but important difference when comparing a 750 with the current 545 is the cupholders. The 7's are excellent, but the 5's suck. I carry a drink on a daily basis, usually a hot mug of columbian coffee, and I can imagine struggling with it day in and out on the 5 in the curves, having to hold it between my legs...can you believe that my decision between the 7 and the 5 may come down to the cupholders?


----------

